# avoir la/une (bonne) gueule de bois



## tie-break

Bonjour à tous,
j'adore beaucoup cette expression mais en même temps j'aimerai comprendre pourquoi une gueule se transforme en bois lorsque on boit un coup de trop!
Merci de m'expliquer.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## noupour

J'imagine parce qu'on éprouve aucu'une sensation comme du bois, c'est lourd insensible.


----------



## Misologie

Gueule de bois (dans -bois-): bouche empâtée et sèche par suite d'un excès de boisson. (Petit Robert)


----------



## Aire_Azul

_*La gueule de bois (bois...son)*_ est aussi une image parlante qui évoque bien l'impression que l'on peut avoir au matin d'une nuit agîtée et imbibée... La peau raide, sèche, du mal à bouger, à exprimer, même les moindres émotions tant le visage est rigide...
Enfin, c'est ce que l'on m'a raconté...  ==> 

[…]


----------



## Qcumber

Gueule de bois après l'ivresse et langue de bois pour que l'interlocuteur ne puisse pas vous contrer me semblent tirés de la même image de quelque chose d'inerte et de rigide.
Je fais aussi le lien avec "c'est une bûche" qui désigne "une personne stupide et apathique" (Le Robert)


----------



## itka

Je ne pense pas que "c'est une bûche" ait le moindre rapport avec la gueule de bois... C'est une image qui illustre simplement la sensation qu'on peut avoir après avoir trop bu... Au fait, normalement, quand on veut écrire poliment, on n'écrit pas "gueule de bois" mais "g... de bois". Vous le trouverez souvent sous cette forme.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> Au fait, normalement, quand on veut écrire poliment, on n'écrit pas "gueule de bois" mais "g... de bois". Vous le trouverez souvent sous cette forme.


Ah bon ? On se mettrait nous aussi à être p. c. ou "hyper-correct" ?  Pitié, gueule n'est pas un mot aussi horrible qu'il faille le cacher surtout dans une expression aussi utilisée... (pas vrai, egueule ?  )

Je me demandais aussi (simple supposition) si le fait que le bois résonne ("toc-toc" !) dans la tête n'est pas pour quelque chose dans cette expression, car le mal de crâne est fréquent dans cet état, et le moindre bruit devient alors très pénible...


----------



## itka

Non, non, Karine ! Personnellement, ça ne me dérange pas du tout !   Je pensais simplement à nos co-forumeurs non-natifs (enfin à nos cops étrangers) et je me suis dit que c'était bien de leur signaler  que "g... de bois" voulait dire "gueule de bois"  (parce que je le vois souvent comme ça).


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,
 
J’ai une question sur l’usage de deux expressions françaises qui ont été mentionnées dans le fil et qui me paraissent les mêmes mais je voudrais que quelqu’un le confirme. Je dois les traduire et je ne sais pas s'il y a des nuances attachés à chacune. 
 
_Avoir la gueule de bois._ Avoir la bouche sèche et pâteuse à la suite d'un excès de boisson. _Son cœur battait, il avait la gueule de bois, comme s'il s'était saoulé la veille _(Sartre, _Morts ds âme,_ 1949, p. 9). Au fig. _L'infinité de Dieu, de sa colère et de son indifférence, lui donnait la gueule de bois _(Aymé, _Vouivre,_ 1943, p. 157). 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/gueule
 
_Avoir mal aux cheveux._ ,,Se dit du malaise extrême et de l'hébétement qui suivent d'ordinaire l'ivresse`` (L. Larchey, _Les Excentricités de la lang. fr. en 1860, _1859, p. 447).
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/cheveux
 
Est-ce que les francophones les utilisent d’une manière interchangeable, s.v.p. ?
 
Sinon, quelqu’un pourrait-il donner des éclaircissements ?
 
 
Merci d’avance,
Thomas


----------



## Bannister

Il n'est pas impossible, même si l'explication bois=rigide=insensible me semble heureuse, qu'il faille aussi aller voir du coté de la vieille terminologie héraldique qui a nourri nombre de locutions populaires et savantes: Gueule,, dans le jargon héraldique signifie "rouge", d'où la possibilité d'une analogie avec les grotesques figures de bois sculptées et polychromées ornant les enseignes des anciens cabarets ou assommoirs.


----------



## sophie3210

Bonjour, 

Je cherche des synonymes de "gueule de bois". C'est pour dire :

"Je lui souhaite bien du plaisir dans ses démarches, avec la gueule de bois qu'il doit avoir ce matin.

En fait, il me faudrait une expression un peu moins familère...
Des idées ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

On parle parfois d'une personne qui a "mal aux cheveux", mais c'est tout aussi familier !

Et on parle également d'avoir "des lendemains difficiles" (... ou un réveil itou), mais je ne crois pas que l'expression soit exclusive au contexte d'une _bonne cuite_ !


----------



## FetteBiscottate

La signification est tres claire, mais je me demande l'origin de cette frase.

En votre avis, le mot "bois" dans la frase "gueule du bois" il s'agit de:

1) Le matériau "bois"
2) Le verbe "boire"

3) Tous les deux

?

Merci d'avance, 
Fb.


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout d'abord, attention, c'est _gueule *de* bois_ (pas _du_).

Sinon, je confirme qu'il s'agit bien de bois, le matériau dont sont faits les arbres, et non du verbe _boire_.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

J'entends dans un film : personne ne l'a vu depuis hier, je crois qu'il a une bonne gueule de bois.
C'est la première fois que j'entends cette expression. Est-ce que "Avoir une bonne gueule de bois "  signifierait
avoir très mal à la tête" ?. Est-ce courante cette expression ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## newg

*Avoir une gueule de bois* signifie qu'on a mal à la tête après avoir trop bu la veille. 

L'ajout de 'bonne' signifie juste que le mal de tête est particulièrement intense


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Ah, il s'agit donc d'une ivresse quelconque ! (je me demande si j'ai bien utilisé le mot "quelconque" ici  je veux dire "une sorte de")
Merci beaucoup newg, c'est une expression très utile.


----------



## konbanwa

En plus de la tête qui tourne on peut avoir la sensation de bouche sèche et un goût tanné qui pourrait faire penser au bois. 
Si le vin avait été gardé dans un fût de chêne et tu le gardes dans ton corps, ta gueule (bouche) en prend le goût.

Cela pourrait être l'origine de l'expression.


----------



## Punky Zoé

IMANAKBARI said:


> Ah, il s'agit donc d'une ivresse quelconque ! (je me demande si j'ai bien utilisé le mot "quelconque" ici  je veux dire "une sorte de")


Bonjour,

Je ne crois pas que quelconque convienne ici. Peut-être voulais-tu dire "une simple ivresse" ?
Mais quand on a la gueule de bois, ce n'est pas une simple ivresse, c'est une alcoolisation carabinée.
(Je n'ai jamais bien su faire la différence entre une mauvaise et une bonne gueule de bois)


----------



## Comtois

On parle aussi d'_avoir mal aux cheveux_ (en général, la mal de tête, même intense, est superficiel).
Je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'une ivresse quelconque : quoique ne m'étant jamais véritablement enivré (je ne suis pas Khayyam jusque-là), il m'est arrivé d'avoir la gueule de bois (et mal aux cheveux). Mais je ne sais pas si cela peut s'appliquer à des ivresses non alcooliques. Je dirais une ivresse _banale_, plutôt que _quelconque_.


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter qu'une gueule de bois n'est pas l'ivresse, mais elle la suit. (C'est après avoir été ivre un soir qu'on peut avoir la gueule de bois le lendemain.)


----------



## Marie3933

À noter aussi que l'expression est _"avoir *la* gueule de bois"_.
(Ici, emploi de l'article indéfini car présence d'un qualificatif.)


----------

